# ¿Alguien ha probado el parche del kernel de Mike Galbraith?

## rivapic

Pongo unos enlaces para los que no sepan de que va.

http://phenobarbital.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/linux-el-parche-milagroso-de-mike-galbraith-en-accion/

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=2

http://softlibre.barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=10/11/17/0322231&threshold=-1

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, no he probado ese bendito parche de 200 Lineas, pero si uno parecido, que esta en portage, el ck-sources = Gentoo Patchset + Con Kolivas Patch

lo cual mejora mucho el desempeño, pos el parche ese que dices, es para el 2.6.37 y el otro para el 2.6.36  :Smile: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## gringo

Si lo he probado y si, se nota, creo que sobe todo usarios de gentoo agradecerán este tipo de cosas.

Están puliéndolo aún y viendo el interés que ha despertado en el propio Torvalds no me extrañaría nada que ya lo tuviéramos en el kernel 2.6.38.

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Apa! que interesante que pinta esto!

Ya lo estoy probando en la PC mas vieja que tengo a ver si se nota...

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

consulto, ademas de aplicar el patch, hay que hacer algo mas para tenerlo andando? alguna linea al grub o algo x el estilo?

----------

## gringo

hay que parchear el kernel, activar "Automatic process group scheduling" (SCHED_AUTOGROUP) en la configuración y recompilar.

se puede desactivar desde grub pasándole al kernel sched_autogroup_enabled=0

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

gringo, me dirias donde esta la opcion... no la logro encontrar en el menuconfig...

----------

## gringo

no tengo ningún linux delante ahora mismo pero si mal no recuerdo está en el menú "General Setup", justo debajo del submenú "CGroup".

Es fácil encontrarlo, cuando tengas abierto el menuconfig pulsa / e inserta el término de búsqueda ( SCHED_AUTOGROUP p.ej.) o simplemente añádelo manualmente al .config.

saluetes

----------

